# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Mẫu câu giao tiếp ở cửa hàng bách hóa

## seovg

*Mẫu câu giao tiếp ở cửa hàng bách hóa

Bạn sắp đi du lịch hay công tác nhưng không tự tin với vốn tiếng Anh giao tiếp của mình. Đừng lo, bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự học tiếng anh giao tiếp cấp tốc với các bài học của Aroma. Aroma sẽ cung cấp những mẫu câu giao tiếp trong các tình huống thường gặp nhất. Trong bài này chúng ta sẽ học giao tiếp khi đi mua đồ ở cửa hàng bách hóa nhé:

MẪU CÂU GIAO TIẾP TIẾNG ANH Ở CỬA HÀNG BÁCH HÓA

Các mẫu câu đơn giản nhất khi bạn muốn mua một thứ gì đó là:

- I would like ..., please

- I need ..., please

- Please give me...

- I want to buy...

Việc của bạn chỉ là thay vào chỗ trống tên món hàng là bạn muốn mua. Dưới đây là một số từ vựng về các món hàng và đơn vị đếm của chúng:

- a tube of toothpaste: một tuýp kem đáng răng

- a toothbrush: một bàn chải đáng răng

- a packet of coffee/ tea: một gói cà phê/ trà.

- two hundred grams of cheese/ ham: 200 gram phô mai/ thịt giăm bông.

- a dozen of eggs: một tá trứng.

- a loaf of bread: một ổ bánh mì.

- a bottle of milk/ mineral water/ wine/ beer/ juice: một chai sữa/ nước khoáng/ rượu vang/ bia/ nước ép trái cây.

- a can of beer/ soda/ cola: một lon bia/ soda/ nước ngọt

- a bag of washing - powder: một túi bột giặt

- a roll of toilet paper: một cuộn giấy vệ sinh.

- a bag/ box of tissue: một túi/ hộp khăn giấy.

- a box of matches: một hộp diêm

- some candles: vài cây nến.

- some envelopes: vài phong bì thư.

- a lighter: một cái bật lửa

- a needle: một cây kim

- a bar of chocolate: một thanh sô cô la

- a box of cookies/ biscuit: một hộp bánh

- an ice-cream: một cây kem

- a bar of soap: một bánh xà phòng.

- a bottle of chill sauce/ tomato sauce: một chai tương ớt/ tương cà chua.

- a razor blade: một lưỡi dao cạo râu

Một vài mẫu câu khác:

Which milk brands do you have here? Ở đây có những hãng sữa nào?

Excuse me, where can I find sweets? Xin lỗi, tôi có thể tìm đồ ngọt ở đâu?

Do you have any towels? Ở đây có bán khăn không?

Please show me some kinds of shampoos. Vui lòng cho tôi xem vài loại dầu gội được không ạ?

Are there any shampoos for men/ baby lotion? Có loại dầu gội cho đàn ông/ sữa tắm cho trẻ em không?

How much is it/ are they? (Những) cái này giá bao nhiêu?

Where is the cash register? Quầy tính tiền ở đâu?

Please wrap it up for me. Vui lòng gói nó lại giùm tôi.

Wrap everything together, please. Làm ơn gói mọi thứ chung với nhau.

Please give me the bill. Vui lòng cho tôi hóa đơn.


Hi vọng những bài học của Aroma sẽ giúp bạn tu hoc tieng anh giao tiep cap toc một cách dễ dàng hơn. Bạn sẽ yên tâm có một chuyến du lịch hay công tác mà không còn lo đến vấn đề giao tiếp nữa.
*

----------

